# Posso levar somente ela



## Codinome Shlomo

Bom dia!

Vi esta frase ("Posso levar somente ela") numa legenda dum filme e fiquei a me perguntar se está gramaticalmente correta.

Por favor, poderiam dizer-me qual é a opinião de vocês acerca disso? O que será que os gramáticos dizem quanto a isso?

Um pronome oblíquo não soa bem nessa frase. "Posso somente a levar"? "Posso-a levar somente"? Nada disso soa bem.

Obrigado


----------



## machadinho

Não tenho maiores objeções à construção. Me parece português corrente. Alternativas abaixo:

Posso levá-la somente.
Posso levar somente a ela. (objeto direto preposicionado)
Posso levá-la somente a ela.​


----------



## guihenning

Deixando, talvez, a gramática de lado… parece que ‘_somente’_, neste caso, nesta construção, quase obriga o pronome a ser tônico para soar bem, quase como se fosse uma ênfase e o nominativo, por causa disso, fosse melhor. Em outras construções, porém, o átono soa muito bem, obrigado.

_«Posso levá-la somente com autorização dos pais.»
«Posso levar somente tu e mais ninguém.»
«Ele disse que podia nos levar somente se pagássemos adiantado»
«Bem que poderiam levar somente nós dois, não é?!»_
Ou ainda: «_bem que podiam levar-nos somente a nós, não é?»_
…
Se utilizarmos o diminutivo e tirá-lo do final da frase, o átono também funciona sem problemas
«_só posso te levar_»
«_só posso levá-la, mais ninguém_»

Talvez haja algo aí com o ‘somente’ ou com a eufonia brasileira? Que me dizem?


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

"Só posso _te _levar [até a rua X, até a casa de Y, até o Posto 6 etc]" → linguagem coloquial ou cotidiana. "Como nóis fala".


----------



## guihenning

Marcio_Osorio said:


> linguagem coloquial ou cotidiana. "Como nóis fala".


Coloquial? Isso é português normal.


----------



## guihenning

Primeiramente eu usei ’te’ no exemplo pensando mesmo na segunda do singular.
Segundamente não, não é errado. É a língua corrente do Brasil e de Portugal. Tão enraizada que não costuma haver gramático que se arrisque a criticá-la ou aconselhar o contrário, na maior parte das vezes. Não é “como nós fala” (não há necessidade de pôr aqui um i), é português culto e geral, desde a mais baixa à mais alta casta social. Ah, lembrando que: todo português falado ou escrito por pessoa escolarizada é culto. As pessoas não dizem «_Ei, você, eu te amo!»_ porque são burras ou porque não conseguem aprender os pronomes corretos, é porque no nosso cérebro as formas da terceira pessoa são muito distantes e até formais, então automaticamente se escolhe um pronome mais “próximo". É uma volta natural do falante para evitar excesso de distância com a pessoa com quem se fala. “te” para nós, ‘“vos” para os portugueses. É assim que se fala, é assim que o Ciberdúvidas normalmente aconselha (já que você, Márcio, gosta de opiniões de quem entende) e é assim que os manuais e tabelas de conjugação, sejam eles portugueses ou brasileiros, ensinam aos estrangeiros. Aliás, os manuais portugueses, bem vi por aqui, são ótimos e eles não hesitam em ensinar as formas como falam por lá sem nenhum tipo de censura ou prescritivismo patético com os estrangeiros. Nós… bem, ainda temos algumas dificuldades, mas em geral é bem ok. Para a formalidade, expressa seja por ’senhor(a)’ ou similares, sim, as formas da terceira pessoa “_o, a, os, as, lhe, lhes, consigo, com o senhor(a)…_” são todas empregadas, inclusive no Brasil e inclusive por aqueles que usam ‘te’ com ‘você’.
É claro que há quem deseje que os brasileiros olhem uns para os outros e se digam: “eu o/a amo, meu amor”, uma patetice afetadíssima. Assim como há quem torça o nariz para a construção portuguesa “Vocês levam os vossos cães para passear?”. A esses, bem, resta-lhes uma vida inteira de insatisfação. Boa sorte. Ou melhor, sendo ainda mais direto: a vocês, bem, resta-vos uma vida inteira de insatisfação. Tenham boa sorte. Não excluindo o singular bem à brasileira: a você, prescritivista, eu te desejo é muita paciência, de verdade.

_P.S prefira “verwenden” a “benutzen” já que não damos utilidade física aos pronomes, apenas os “utilizamos”._


----------



## pfaa09

machadinho said:


> Não tenho maiores objeções à construção. Me parece português corrente. Alternativas abaixo:
> 
> Posso levá-la somente.
> Posso levar somente a ela. (objeto direto preposicionado)
> Posso levá-la somente a ela.



É a minha opinião. Acho que o contexto é alguém a informar que somente pode levar aquela pessoa.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

guihenning said:


> Primeiramente eu usei ’te’ no exemplo pensando mesmo na segunda do singular.
> Segundamente não, não é errado. É a língua corrente do Brasil e de Portugal. Tão enraizada que não costuma haver gramático que se arrisque a criticá-la ou aconselhar o contrário, na maior parte das vezes. Não é “como nós fala” (não há necessidade de pôr aqui um i), é português culto e geral, desde a mais baixa à mais alta casta social. Ah, lembrando que: todo português falado ou escrito por pessoa escolarizada é culto. As pessoas não dizem «_Ei, você, eu te amo!»_ porque são burras ou porque não conseguem aprender os pronomes corretos, é porque no nosso cérebro as formas da terceira pessoa são muito distantes e até formais, então automaticamente se escolhe um pronome mais “próximo". É uma volta natural do falante para evitar excesso de distância com a pessoa com quem se fala. “te” para nós, ‘“vos” para os portugueses. É assim que se fala, é assim que o Ciberdúvidas normalmente aconselha (já que você, Márcio, gosta de opiniões de quem entende) e é assim que os manuais e tabelas de conjugação, sejam eles portugueses ou brasileiros, ensinam aos estrangeiros. Aliás, os manuais portugueses, bem vi por aqui, são ótimos e eles não hesitam em ensinar as formas como falam por lá sem nenhum tipo de censura ou prescritivismo patético com os estrangeiros. Nós… bem, ainda temos algumas dificuldades, mas em geral é bem ok. Para a formalidade, expressa seja por ’senhor(a)’ ou similares, sim, as formas da terceira pessoa “_o, a, os, as, lhe, lhes, consigo, com o senhor(a)…_” são todas empregadas, inclusive no Brasil e inclusive por aqueles que usam ‘te’ com ‘você’.
> É claro que há quem deseje que os brasileiros olhem uns para os outros e se digam: “eu o/a amo, meu amor”, uma patetice afetadíssima. Assim como há quem torça o nariz para a construção portuguesa “Vocês levam os vossos cães para passear?”. A esses, bem, resta-lhes uma vida inteira de insatisfação. Boa sorte. Ou melhor, sendo ainda mais direto: a vocês, bem, resta-vos uma vida inteira de insatisfação. Tenham boa sorte. Não excluindo o singular bem à brasileira: a você, prescritivista, eu te desejo é muita paciência, de verdade.
> 
> _P.S prefira “verwenden” a “benutzen” já que não damos utilidade física aos pronomes, apenas os “utilizamos”._


Valeu! O Bing, sacuméquiéné, não traduz certo. Vou ver se consigo um bom dicionário de alemão/português, que explique o uso e os sentidos de cada palavra. Provavelmente terei que encomendar uma enciclopédia!

Mas, voltando ao assunto:

A: "Você tá indo pro shopping agora?"
B: "Eu te [_sic_]*¹* levo lá! Entra [_sic_]*²* aqui!"

*¹* Eu *o(a)* levo lá! → Pronome oblíquo átono. Uniformidade de Tratamento: quando escrevemos ou nos dirigimos a alguém, não devemos mudar, ao longo do texto, a pessoa do tratamento escolhida inicialmente. Assim, por exemplo, se começamos a chamar alguém de "você", não poderemos usar "te" ou "teu". O uso correto exigirá, ainda, verbo na terceira pessoa. Curiosa senão estranhamente, o Brasil propala ferrinhamente o prescritivismo de uma gramática (pouco simplificada) que os brasileiros, se muito, acompanham à distância. Ou sequer saem de casa para fazê-lo. De maneira quase cruel, o ENEM, o Vestibular e os demais concursos públicos submetem os candidatos a exames, provas e testes com questões de português dificílimas de resolver.

Sugestão para melhoria do português brasileiro: deixar que cada brasileiro componha — e siga — sua própria gramática.

*²* Entr*e* aqui! → Imperativo afirmativo na terceira pessoa do singular.


----------



## guihenning

Marcio_Osorio said:


> B: "Eu te [_sic_]*¹* levo lá! Entra [_sic_]*²* aqui!"


Não há nenhum desvio aqui. Eu te levo (tu)
Entra aqui (tu). A uniformidade foi mantida. 
Não é porque o falante 1 tratou o falante 2 por você que o falante 2 deve tratá-lo igualmente.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Meu "diálogo" saiu errado!

A: "Você tá indo pro shopping agora? — Eu te *o *levo lá _ou _levo *você* lá! — Entre aqui!" – Como imitamos o barulho da porta do carro se fechando? A aceleração eu sei: "Vruummm!"


----------



## machadinho

Marcio_Osorio said:


> A: "Você tá indo pro shopping agora?"
> B: "Eu te [_sic_]*¹* levo lá! Entra [_sic_]*²* aqui!"
> 
> *¹* Eu *o(a)* levo lá! → Pronome oblíquo átono. Uniformidade de Tratamento: quando escrevemos ou nos dirigimos a alguém, não devemos mudar, ao longo do texto, a pessoa do tratamento escolhida inicialmente. Assim, por exemplo, se começamos a chamar alguém de "você", não poderemos usar "te" ou "teu". O uso correto exigirá, ainda, verbo na terceira pessoa.


Falso. 

Dear future forum visitors, this is false. It's perfectly okay to use você and te at the same time, in the same breath, in the same sentence, to address the same person in Brazilian Portuguese. I do it all the time.

—Você _tá_ indo pro shopping agora?
—*Você* vem ou não vem? Estou *te* esperando. 
—Já vou.
—*Anda* logo! ​_This_ is Portuguese.


----------



## Vanda

Dizemos mesmo e sem mudar a respiração:'' Você vem que tô te esperando''. E minha irmã é famosa por dizer "vou te contar para você''; - vai ver ela quer ter certeza que a pessoa saiba a quem ela se dirige.


----------



## guihenning

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Eu te *o *levo lá _ou _levo *você* lá! — Entre aqui!"


“eu levo você lá”
Esse uso do nominativo sim é que é um empobrecimento brasileiro que talvez devêssemos debater, isso sim…


----------



## machadinho

Mas que marmota é essa? 'Você' não declina, guihenning... explique-se. Eu levo o guihenning lá.


----------



## guihenning

_OK, los geht’s:_
Primeiro equiparamos ‘você’ e ‘tu’ lado a lado. Pode-se dizer pronome pessoal de caso reto ou nominativo (tu), mesmo que não decline (será que não?!). E você como pronome de tratamento, cuja forma correspondente imediata seja ’tu’.
Depois temos:
-lo; -la > te
-no; -na > te
consigo > contigo
para você > para ti (para si)*
a você > a ti (a si)*

Deixando o brasileiro de conjugar o ‘tu’ e empregar o pronome ‘você’ em seu lugar, algumas coisas inesperadas começaram a acontecer. A norma brasileira passou a aceitar ‘com você’ em vez de ‘consigo’ (a norma europeia o rejeita). Então o brasileiro começou a falar ‘xis, ípsilon, zê *com você*’, ‘vou dizer isso *a você’*, ‘ hoje eu vou beijar *você*’ — as formas com tu naturalmente seriam: contigo, a ti/te, beijar-te/te beijar tudo ‘certinho’.
A questão é que, por dizer “eu vou com você” o falante também passou a achar normal estender o caso reto para outras pessoas. _Ele vai com nós; ela vem com eu; eu falo para tu; tá com nós, tá com Deus; ninguém pode com eu…_ Até a forma ‘contigo’ vem perdendo espaço para a horrorosa ‘com tu’ porque, se o sujeito diz ‘com você’, ele passa a desconsiderar formas como ‘contigo’ e a estender isso para todas as outras pessoas gramaticais. A única que resiste firme e forte é ‘comigo’ (embora eu e você saibamos que há quem diga ‘com eu’).


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Primeiro equiparamos ‘você’ e ‘tu’ lado a lado. Pode-se dizer pronome pessoal de caso reto ou nominativo (tu), mesmo que não decline (será que não?!).


Poder, pode. Quem sou eu para dizer o contrário? Contanto que não se confunda a noção meramente *morfológica* de nominativo, acusativo, dativo, genitivo etc. com a noção *sintática*. Não é porque um pronome não tem uma forma própria para o acusativo (morfológico) que ele não possa estar no acusativo (sintático).

Feita a distinção, a meu ver, fica claro que o pronome um dos pronomes da segunda pessoa assume formas diferentes no nominativo e no acusativo/dativo, tu e te, ao passo que o pronome da terceira o outro pronome da segunda pessoa assume _a mesma forma_ no nominativo e no acusativo: você e você. A diferença é que o 'você' só consegue desempenhar o papel de dativo ou genitivo com preposição: *para* você ou *a* você ou *de* você ou recorrendo a outros pronomes: te, teu, lhe, seu etc.



guihenning said:


> Deixando o brasileiro de conjugar o ‘tu’ e empregar o pronome ‘você’ em seu lugar, algumas coisas inesperadas começaram a acontecer.


Entendo a influência nociva que a adoção do 'você' no lugar do 'tu' exerceu noutras partes da língua. Mas foi e continua a ser uma influência _posterior_ à adoção. É preciso voltar a fita. O argumento contrário a enfrentar é a analogia da sintaxe de 'você' com a dos demais pronomes de tratamento. Numa palavra:

eu levo você lá é análogo a
eu levo Vossa Santidade lá porque
eu levo Vossa Mercê era.​


----------



## guihenning

“machadinho said:


> O argumento contrário a enfrentar é a analogia da sintaxe de 'você' com a dos demais pronomes de tratamento. Numa palavra: eu levo você lá é análogo a eu levo Vossa Santidade lá.


É um excelente argumento, mas a diferença é que num mundo ideal onde se usa ‘tu’, a frequência dos pronomes de tratamento é muito baixa em comparação ao falar padrão, não deixando espaço para influências nocivas que se estendam para outras pessoas gramaticais.
Aliás, é pelo mesmo argumento que, em Portugal, “eu vou com você” não é permitido, apenas “vou consigo” — creio que se pesquisarmos, mesmo no Brasil, essa deve ter sido a forma predominante por um tempo, pelo menos até que ‘você’ entrasse no lugar e assumisse. Acho que mesmo que mantivéssemos o ‘você’ como nominativo, mas usássemos ‘consigo’, ‘para si’, etc, a influência também seria menor.
Essa é mais uma prova que toda vez que os portugueses foram-se meter em pegar coisas emprestadas do espanhol, deu problema. Seja ortográfico, seja este. E sim, até pode ser birra minha com o castelhano, mas é de se pensar.

P.S acho que em se tratando dos pronomes, podemos classificá-los normalmente dentro dos casos. Os substantivos, adjetivos e quejandos perderam os casos, os pronomes não.

Nominativo: eu, tu, ela, nós, vós, elas
Híbrido/acusativo: me, te, o (-no, -lo), a (-na, -la), nos, vos, os (-nos, -los), as (-nas, -las)
dativo: mim, ti, lhe, nós, vós, lhes

Acho que os com _com_- podem ser chamados de instrumental ou ablativo, mas não tenho certeza: comigo, contigo, consigo, conosco, convosco, consigo

(onde está o equivalente a _leur/lui(?)_


----------



## machadinho

Concordo que seja possível classificar os pronomes pessoais dentro dos casos tradicionais. Feita uma ressalva: é só na concepção *morfológica* de casos, mera declinação, que essa classificação serve a algum propósito.

Na concepção *sintática*, que é o que interessa, pois é na sintaxe que esse papo de casos se mostra útil, já não sei. Teríamos de raciocinar assim: em português, essa ou aquela palavra nessa frase desempenha essa ou aquela função _*por causa* da forma dela._ Sei não. Sou bem cético para dizer a verdade.

De repente a teoria divide a língua em dois campos: neste campo esta palavrinha aqui é um complemento verbal em virtude da morfologia dela; no campo de lá aqueloutra (gostou?) palavrinha ali é um complemento verbal em virtude da posição dela na frase? 

Para mim falar de casos em português é mero adorno de nomenclatura.

pff... calma aí... pior que parece haver dois campos mesmo.

João ama Maria.
Maria ama João.​Quem ama quem? Depende da posição.

João ama-te.
João te ama.
Ama-te João.
Te ama João.​Quem ama quem? Depende da morfologia! 
Socorro, o mundo vai desabar!


----------



## guihenning

É uma loucura mesmo, _visse?! _Quando me deparei com a nomenclatura de casos também tive um piripaque e devagar fui aceitando como fluem as coisas. Dava para ter um sistema de casos redondinho se os oblíquos funcionassem apenas como nominativo, como em alemão. Por isso acima eu pus ‘híbrido/nominativo’.

Ich gebe dir > eu te dou
Ich liebe dich > eu te amo

So faltou isso e os possessivos tônicos e átonos, aí o sisteminha seria bem latininho.


----------

